
GitLab 8.17.4, 8.16.8, and 8.15.8 Released - dwaxe
https://about.gitlab.com/2017/03/20/gitlab-8-dot-17-dot-4-security-release/
======
jtwaleson
Might be wort pointing out that this is a security patch in the title. Admins
are advised to reset many user related tokens (session, email, OTP).

